
Show HN: apiJack - Reusable Software Blocks - apijack_m
Maybe you are like us, tired of spending hours on complicated APIs with incomprehensible documentation.
We decided it was time to fix this.<p>We are trying to make it easier to be a developer in 2020 and beyond, by making functionality available through an API.
This way, you won&#x27;t need to implement it yourself or use a library that might break upon updates or other weird stuff.<p>What do we do for you?<p>* Lots of reusable things to use to make your own software faster
* The API will always be compatible with previous issues
* Technical Support - talk with our engineers whenever you need us
* Provide you with documentation just the way you want it<p>Try it for free without having to submit any credit card details.
You can signup here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.apijack.com&#x2F;accounts&#x2F;signup&#x2F; and see our documentation here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apijack.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;
I&#x27;d love to hear from you - what can you use, what can&#x27;t you use?<p>Did you find any bug? Is there anything that you&#x27;d love us to add? Any specific API you&#x27;d like to have integrated in the Company?<p>Don&#x27;t be shy! Send us your feedback!
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you'd be better off posting this with a
link, then adding your text as a first comment in the new thread. Good luck!

Also: on HN it's an antipattern to have your username be that of your company
or project. It creates a feeling of using the site for promotion and of not
really participating as a person. The community reacts better when your
username represents you as a human. You don't have to use your real name, of
course, just something to communicate that you're there as a person rather
than as a brand. If you'd like to change your username, email
hn@ycombinator.com and we can do that for you.

~~~
apijack_m
Thanks Dang! I am a long term lurker but poster on HackerNews. I have now
submitted using my personal account.

Martin

